# Carnage Reel



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Just found this last night on youtube - pretty entertaining actually! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onhFft3qMk8


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

That's a lot of wrapped rafts! Don't they know they should avoid that? lol


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

"I didn't come all this way to go around the dang thing!"


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol. That's definitely the mind set in the southeast.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I always enjoy watching one of these videos that sends me on a 1/2 day youtube binge. 

Also nice Lil Dicky song in there.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

*Oh my Goodness!!!!*





SpeyCatr said:


> Just found this last night on youtube - pretty entertaining actually! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onhFft3qMk8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M8b8Xt5584


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Tyrrache said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M8b8Xt5584


Not much carnage there. I think that would be better suited in the video boating thread.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

*Oh it's carnage you're after!*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoT3DrFs7R8


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

"wadda ya mean ya dont swim yer customers here"
WV raft guide to CO raft guide
Overheard at Heckla Junction


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

LSB said:


> "wadda ya mean ya dont swim yer customers here"
> WV raft guide to CO raft guide
> Overheard at Heckla Junction


Now that's funny!


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

*Typical WV whitewater*

If you want to see a good clip. Look up Boat Transfer sweets falls on youtube. I am not tech savy enough to link it.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

The thought that comes to mind after watching that first linked clip is: how is it that more people don't die in the SE every year?!? Some scary stuff in there.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

SpeyCatr said:


> Just found this last night on youtube - pretty entertaining actually! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onhFft3qMk8


This entertained me for a bit, thanks!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

A guide on the Ark told me about this one.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3wSlf0IxB7A


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Tyrrache said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoT3DrFs7R8


Ahh yeah. I had a good surf at 2:37 in the tan sotar. Love the Lochsa.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve - Thanks for posting the Ark video. It is Three Rocks and Sunshine rapids. That was crazy high water this year, 6000 cfs. It was so fast we were able to do a few runs each day we were there. Very exciting.

The video showed the difference between having a paddle crew vs. a single rower. In Three Rocks it looked like some of the paddle crews were not able to get their boats over to where they needed to be, far right or far left. The oar boats we had, and others we saw, were able to.

I've always been amazed that the guides take all kinds of crews downriver, some competent and, I would guess, many not, such that a guide would have to be thinking, "What the f*ck is going to happen today?"


----------

